# [Alsa] PowerBook G4 tumbler se corta sonido (solucionado)

## neopablo2000

Bueno, tengo esta maquina que es la misma G4 de los ultimos threads, con el problema del driver Radeon (solucionado gracias a Gringo) y aun luchando con el plugin flash. Probando todo este tema, cai en la cuenta de que el sonido no funciona. Revisando por internet, vi que no soy el unico que tiene este bug en el sonido. El modulo que corresponde a esta Mac es el snd_powermac. En otros topicos mencionan (incluso la guia Gentoo) que hay que desactivar el modo DMA, pero en mi nucleo esta opcion ya no esta presente. El modulo carga perfectamente, es detectado por Alsaconf, y configurado. Pero sucede que al tratar de reproducir un archivo por ejemplo, mp3, comienza a sonar, y a los 2 o 3 segundos se corta el sonido, aunque en el reproductor se ve que la barra sigue avanzando. Intentar cerrar el reproductor (probado con vlc y mplayer) produce errores. En mplayer, el total cuelgue de la aplicacion. En vlc, el programa cierra, pero puedo ver el proceso colgado con ps aux, y no responde a un kill. Tengo qeu reiniciar la maquina. He leido bastante y hay gente que  ha podido solucionarlo. Una de las opciones a probar era con el driver aoa, pero en mi caso no funciona. Tanto como modulo como incluido en el kernel no tengo sonido. El que si funciona es el snd_powermac, pero con el problema antes mencionado. Alguna sugerencia? Algo se me pasa de alto? Se que el aoa normalmente no es detectado por alsaconf, ya que trabaja a traves del bus i2c, pero no tengo sonido, ni los dispositivos creados. Lo cual no quita que este errando en algo, ya que varios que utilizaban el snd_powermac han migrado al aoa sin problemas. Dejo la inquietud por ahora, y sigo investigando! Muchas Gracias!Last edited by neopablo2000 on Wed Nov 25, 2009 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

mira en tus logs : si usas snd_powermac y necesitas aoa te saldrá un mensaje bien grandote para que te cambies a aoa (aparte de que el sonido seguramente no funcione). Si no tienes nada, entonces sigue con snd_powermac. En mi powerbook5,4 uso aoa.

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [SoundByLayout  ]: AppleOnbdAudio - SoundByLayout

                      SoundByLayout
```

por lo de que el sonido se corte a los pocos segundos, no tengo ni idea la verdad, igual es un fallo común en las útlimas versiones de alsa, aunque a mi no me ha pasado hasta ahora - tampoco en el powerbook.

te dejo este enlace por si no lo habías visto -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-ppc-faq.xml

suerte y saluetes

----------

## neopablo2000

Bueno! La solucion fue sencilla. Aparentemente es problema del driver alsa del nucleo. Mi nucleo era 2.6.26, y tenia guardada la version 2.6.30 del ultimo sync, asi que cambie de nucleo y problema solucionado!! Espero que si alguno tiene el mismo problema pueda solucionarlo tambien. Gracias Gringo!! Ahora que funciona el sonido, sigo con lo de flash, jajaja!   :Wink: 

----------

